
Criticize The Better Business Bureau... And They'll Pull Your Accreditation - pitdesi
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110919/14221016016/criticize-better-business-bureau-theyll-pull-your-accreditation.shtml
======
smoyer
My experiences are similar ... for companies that rely on local "good-will",
the BBB is simply a more civilized form of a mafia shake-down. Interesting
that this comes up today as there was a previous news item about Japan's work
to rid itself of the Yakuza - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3064633>.

------
rman666
#OccupyTheBetterBusinessBureau

